# Richard Woods pilot of Gorleston



## Irwing (Sep 7, 2009)

My great-great-great-great grandfather was Richard Woods, a harbour and gateway pilot at Gorleston. He was born circa 1806 and lived on High Street and Pier Marsh in Gorleston.

I have found him in all relevant census returns and in an 1850 trade directory for the area. There were two Richard Woods of the same age who were both pilots at Gorleston at the same time  

I have established that records relating to pilots are kept at the Guildhall in London and information can only be obtained by visiting in person (not feasible unfortunately).

I wondered whether anyone might have any information in relation to pilots at Gorleston in the early to mid 1850s.

Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Andrea Woods (Apr 11, 2013)

*Arthur Frederick Woods*

Hello

This is not related to this thread but I am trying to get in touch with "Irving" who had some information on my grandfather Arthur Woods. My email has changed since I wrote the initial post in 2009. 

I will check this forum reguarly for any further messages.


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

Have you tried sending him/her an email message via this forum?


----------



## Jen137 (Sep 11, 2021)

Irwing said:


> My great-great-great-great grandfather was Richard Woods, a harbour and gateway pilot at Gorleston. He was born circa 1806 and lived on High Street and Pier Marsh in Gorleston.
> 
> I have found him in all relevant census returns and in an 1850 trade directory for the area. There were two Richard Woods of the same age who were both pilots at Gorleston at the same time
> 
> ...


Hi 
Richard is also my great great great great grandfather and just seen this. Did you ever find out any information? I would be really interested


----------

